# JUNE 2015 POTM Winner: Coastalconn!



## sm4him (Aug 11, 2015)

Congratulations to @coastalconn, the winner of the June 2015 POTM with Rainy Day Barn Swallow!


----------



## goooner (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats, great shot!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 11, 2015)

Congrats Kris!


----------



## Derrel (Aug 11, 2015)

Congratulations, Kris. I loved this shot the first time I saw it. I still like it.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 11, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Kris.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 11, 2015)

Congratulations; well deserved!


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 11, 2015)

Congratulations Kris, beautiful image as well!  How many times have won this again?


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 11, 2015)

goooner said:


> Congrats, great shot!





JacaRanda said:


> Congrats Kris!





Derrel said:


> Congratulations, Kris. I loved this shot the first time I saw it. I still like it.





snowbear said:


> Beautiful shot, Kris.





tirediron said:


> Congratulations; well deserved!





Raj_55555 said:


> Congratulations Kris, beautiful image as well!  How many times have won this again?


Thank you all!  Raj, I have had many nominations, and have come close a few times, but I think this is only my 2nd win!


----------



## mmdphotography (Aug 12, 2015)

That shot is great - love how crisp it is.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 12, 2015)

Congrat Kris! Great work as always.


----------

